# .....Mech mods.....



## Kilherza (15/3/16)

Good day guys and gals 

Iam looking into buying myself a mech mod, i currently have a velocity RDA.
Where can i buy mech mods in cape town 

Thanks and kind regards 
Kilherza


----------



## shaunnadan (15/3/16)

moved to the "who has stock" section so vendors can reply

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kilherza (15/3/16)

thanks


----------

